# suche passenden Webspace



## piefke (13. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar schon ältere Generation, trotzdem jedoch Webspace Laie, sozusagen der DAU schlechthin.
Ich hatte für 6 Monate Webspace bei Evanzo, möchte jedoch jetzt wechseln. Ich suche Webspace für drei verschiedene .net Domains mit einmal 300 MB und zweimal 100-200 MB. Meine HP Seiten schreibe ich mit Frontpage, ja, ich sagte ja, ich bin Anfänger. Ich möchte sie dann mit einem FTP Programm uploaden. Ich brauche auch pro Webspace mindestens 10 E-Mailadressen, die POP3 tauglich sind.
Wer kann mir da Tipps geben?
Es sollte sich auch alles in deutscher Sprache abspielen.
lG, Piefke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. August 2005)

Hi Piefke,

ich kann dir Webspace auf meinen Servern in Hannover anbieten - dort, wo auch Tutorials.de läuft  

Wenn du Interesse hast, schick' mir bitte eine PM / Email (wenn möglich mit dem zu erwartenden Trafficaufkommen).


----------

